# Best "betta tank" i've ever seen!



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

so, i randomly decided to check out walmart.com today. dunno what made me want to do it, maybe it was walmart's "suddenly bettas" thing, as i call their sudden shipments of bettas. i was browsing, frowning at the goldfish photoshopped into the 1.5 gallons, when i saw this:
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Penn-Plex-NuWave-Tank-Super-Kit-5.39-Gallons-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/9904376

it's 5.39 gallons, divided! :O for bettas! it's GOT to be the best betta tank out there. and, the reviews seem to point in the right direction, too! they say it's perfect for one, or two bettas. Walmart, you got a cool point back. sadly, your lack of betta and fish care, STILL has you in the negative in my book. :d


----------



## tracyalexa (Mar 29, 2011)

so funny, my friend was asking what to get me for my BDay & I just sent her the link to THAT tank.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

That's awesome! It's a tank that can actually be divided without guilt.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i love it! if it wasn't so much, i'd get one or two. xD but, they want nearly $50 for it. .____o i could get an empty 5 gallon, make a divider, and set it all up for that much, if not less. xD but, i mean, hey! if they're gonna start advertising Betta tanks, it should be THIS, and not the crappy half gallon ones.


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

Not a bad setup. It isn't really my style (lol) but I like it.:lol:


----------



## FlareThis (Jan 24, 2011)

Not too bad, but is the divider clear? Its not good for them to be in view of eachother all of the time


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

they apparently have a clear, then a blue divider. i guess the clear is for flare sessions, the blue is to block their view? i've not seen one set up, so i wouldn't know. Xd

speaking of walmart, i want to go check out my local walmart. see how the bettas are doing, get that thingie for my filter, look for aquarium-safe silicon.... Xd


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Oooh perty. I want one! Yeah, this is a betta tank that actually WORKS... well, I'm assuming, since it's big enough. Sadly, most people will look at the price and freak out


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow, that is a great betta tank! Wish they'd start selling those everywhere instead of the stupid little 1L divided things.


----------



## DoNotDeclaw (Apr 1, 2011)

Sounds cool, but no matter what I do the page won't load for me, lol


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

That's so freakin' awesome. I want one! (For my own room. Even better then a Mini-bow.)


----------

